# Non piangere come una femminuccia



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2019)

Che ne pensate del pianto?
Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
Per me non è così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


anche a me ammazza l'ormone.
Lo vedo troppo fragile.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2019)

Preciso che io sono una piagnona e ho sofferto molto per essere stata criticata per questo.
Certamente il pianto da capricci va ignorato, perché non diventi una modalità relazionale e per educare alla tolleranza alla frustrazione.
Ma non dicevo di quel pianto lì, ma al pianto da sensibilità, partecipazione o commozione.
Un mio collega mi disse che si era commosso per un film. L’avevo apprezzato molto. 
Se un tradito o un traditore piange va disprezzato?


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


Ma le ammazza l’ormone in generale?  
Non capisco.

Il pianto è un canale di sfogo emotivo che può aver ragioni differenti. Commozione, dolore, tristezza.. non lo ritengo appannaggio di genere o indice di un’emotività eccessiva. 

A meno che, certo, non scoppi in un pianto a dirotto perché non trova le birre in frigo 

Nel particolare ovvio che tendenzialmente non trovo erotico un uomo mentre piange... come, del resto, non penso di esserlo io.


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2019)

certo che voi donne site complicate .
Se vedete piange un uomo vi ammazza l'ormone?
Ma non vi chiedete cosa può scatenare questo stato?
Già dobbiamo fare i ganzi che non si abbassano mai a compromessi , stoici nel dolore, fermi nelle decisioni ma ci puo stare un momento di commozione?
Subito a pensare al sesso .....mi ammazza l'ormone


----------



## alberto15 (29 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


dipende dal motivo.  Se piange per una farfalla qualche domanda me la farei , se piange per la morte di un figlio allora mi stupirei del contrario


----------



## Martes (29 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


Nemmeno per me è così, tutt'altro. 
Perché un uomo non dovrebbe piangere? Reprimere un moto per tenere su l'immagine di sé che gli altri si aspettano? Perché così deve essere?
Ammiro chi non ha paura di mostrare la propria fragilità, lo trovo più forte e rassicurante di chi la nasconde


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


Penso che certe parti di un maschio a volte sono stanze riservate (e non parlo di chi piange spesso in genere)

Al cui accesso servono femmine che sappiano usare le chiavi (che non vuol dire saper chiavare"  )

A certi livelli gli accessi sono interdetti a chi quelle chiavi non le ha

Il pianto è una di quelle parti emozionali

C'è chi ha accesso a quelle parti, e chi no


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2019)

ma chi se ne frega dell'ormone in certi frangenti.se un uomo piange ,che sia per tenerezza o tragedia semplicemente esplicita una sensibilità che fa parte degli esseri umani in genere.
e per fortuna


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2019)

se ascoltando musica o ammirando un'opera ha gli occhi lucidi , se si commuove per un animale ferito...quello è il mio ideale di "maschio" e con lui so che il sesso sarà vera intimità.
se tutto questo non lo sfiora è facile che si vada nella performance che  ,per me, lascia il tempo che trova.
parlavamo della femminilità, bene....anche la virilità ha sfumature emozionali


----------



## Vera (29 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


Bisogna saper ridere come bisogna saper piangere.
Tralasciando i piagnoni, un uomo che piange, a mio parere, non è un debole , anzi. Non avere timore di mostrare le sue emozioni mi fa pensare ad un uomo a tutti gli effetti. Gli ormoni prendono appunti e ringraziano a tempo debito


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


'Sto piangendo per la morte di mia madre'
'No, cazzo, mi ammazzi l' ormone'

Ah.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Preciso che io sono una piagnona e ho sofferto molto per essere stata criticata per questo.
> Certamente il pianto da capricci va ignorato, perché non diventi una modalità relazionale e per educare alla tolleranza alla frustrazione.
> Ma non dicevo di quel pianto lì, ma al pianto da sensibilità, partecipazione o commozione.
> Un mio collega mi disse che si era commosso per un film. L’avevo apprezzato molto.
> Se un tradito o un traditore piange va disprezzato?


Io piango per commozione. 
Effettivamente scopo poco. 
Sarà collegato.
O forse....?
Forse ad ammazzare l'ormone è la mancanza del desiderio di una vera intimità.



Lostris ha detto:


> Ma le ammazza l’ormone in generale?
> Non capisco.
> 
> Il pianto è un canale di sfogo emotivo che può aver ragioni differenti. Commozione, dolore, tristezza.. non lo ritengo appannaggio di genere o indice di un’emotività eccessiva.
> ...


Quoto.



Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega dell'ormone in certi frangenti.se un uomo piange ,che sia per tenerezza o tragedia semplicemente esplicita una sensibilità che fa parte degli esseri umani in genere.
> e per fortuna


Quotissimo.



Minerva ha detto:


> se ascoltando musica o ammirando un'opera ha gli occhi lucidi , se si commuove per un animale ferito...quello è il mio ideale di "maschio" e con lui so che il sesso sarà vera intimità.
> se tutto questo non lo sfiora è facile che si vada nella performance che  ,per me, lascia il tempo che trova.
> parlavamo della femminilità, bene....anche la virilità ha sfumature emozionali


Perfetto.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io piango per commozione.
> Effettivamente scopo poco.
> Sarà collegato.
> O forse....?
> Forse ad ammazzare l'ormone è la mancanza del desiderio di una vera intimità.


Perfetto


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


io temerei di più una persona che piange mai...
Il pianto è anche uno sfogo, non vedo dove sia il problema.
Qualche mese fa ho pianto a causa della forte emozione provata vedendo uno dei miei figli con la divisa della nazionale azzurra a rappresentare la nostra Italietta in una competizione mondiale.
L'ultima volta invece è stata due settimane fa al cinema durante la sigla di chiusura de "tutto il mio folle amore".


----------



## feather (28 Novembre 2019)

Io non ci riesco proprio, al massimo arrivo ai lucciconi ma oltre non riesco ad andare, proprio non ci riesco


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> io temerei di più una persona che piange mai...
> Il pianto è anche uno sfogo, non vedo dove sia il problema.
> Qualche mese fa ho pianto a causa della forte emozione provata vedendo uno dei miei figli con la divisa della nazionale azzurra a rappresentare la nostra Italietta in una competizione mondiale.
> L'ultima volta invece è stata due settimane fa al cinema durante la sigla di chiusura de "tutto il mio folle amore".


Il figlio con la divisa della nazionale è da singulti


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2019)

È certamente un fattore ormonale, ma probabilmente anche una forma di controllo di alcune emozioni.
Le donne piangono quando sono arrabbiate, dubito che un uomo arrabbiato pianga.
Ma in altre circostanze la commozione non dovrebbe essere controllata. 
Ad esempio, prendere in braccio il figlio appena nato è un momento che vi ha commosso?


----------



## Vera (28 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L'ultima volta invece è stata due settimane fa al cinema durante la sigla di chiusura de "tutto il mio folle amore".


Quindi merita? Io ho letto il libro e sono sempre restia, in questo caso, a guardare il film.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2019)

Ad esempio qui si parla di empatia e commozione che si esprime attraverso il canto che comunica la nostalgia per gli affetti... io per quei canti mi sciolgo

SANT’AMBROGIO.


Vostra Eccellenza che mi sta in cagnesco
    Per que’ pochi scherzucci di dozzina,
    E mi gabella per anti-tedesco
    Perché metto le birbe alla berlina,
    O senta il caso avvenuto di fresco,
    A me che girellando una mattina,
    capito in Sant’Ambrogio di Milano,
    In quello vecchio, là, fuori di mano.

M’era compagno il figlio giovinetto
    D’un di que’ capi un po’ pericolosi,
    Di quel tal Sandro, autor d’un Romanzetto
    Ove si tratta di Promessi Sposi......
    Che fa il nesci, Eccellenza? o non l’ha letto?
    Ah, intendo: il suo cervel, Dio lo riposi,
    In tutt’altre faccende affaccendato,
    A questa roba è morto e sotterrato.

Entro, e ti trovo un pieno di soldati,
    Di que’ soldati settentrïonali,
    Come sarebbe Boemi e Croati,
    Messi qui nella vigna a far da pali:
    Difatto se ne stavano impalati,
    Come sogliono in faccia a’ Generali,
    Co’ baffi di capecchio e con que’ musi,
    Davanti a Dio diritti come fusi.

Mi tenni indietro; chè piovuto in mezzo
    Di quella maramaglia, io non lo nego
    D’aver provato un senso di ribrezzo
    Che lei non prova in grazia dell’impiego.
    Sentiva un’afa, un alito di lezzo;
    Scusi, Eccellenza, mi parean di sego,
    In quella bella casa del Signore,
    Fin le candele dell’altar maggiore.

Ma in quella che s’appresta il Sacerdote
    A consacrar la mistica vivanda,
    Di subita dolcezza mi percuote
    Su, di verso l’altare, un suon di banda.
    Dalle trombe di guerra uscian le note
    Come di voce che si raccomanda,
    D’una gente che gema in duri stenti
    E de’ perduti beni si rammenti.

Era un coro del Verdi; il coro a Dio
    Là de’ Lombardi miseri assetati;
    Quello: O Signore, dal tetto natio,
    Che tanti petti ha scossi e inebriati.
    Qui cominciai a non esser più io;
    E come se que’ côsi doventati
    Fossero gente della nostra gente,
    Entrai nel branco involontariamente.

Che vuol ella, Eccellenza, il pezzo è bello,
    Poi nostro, e poi suonato come va;
    E coll’arte di mezzo, e col cervello
    Dato all’arte, l’ubbíe si buttan là.
    Ma cessato che fu, dentro, bel bello
    Io ritornava a star, come la sa;
    Quand’eccoti, per farmi un altro tiro,
    Da quelle bocche che parean di ghiro,

Un cantico tedesco lento lento
    Per l’äer sacro a Dio mosse le penne:
    Era preghiera, e mi parea lamento,
    D’un suono grave, flebile, solenne,
    Tal, che sempre nell’anima lo sento:
    E mi stupisco che in quelle cotenne,
    In que’ fantocci esotici di legno,
    Potesse l’armonia fino a quel segno.

Sentía nell’inno la dolcezza amara
    De’ canti uditi da fanciullo: il core
    Che da voce domestica gl’impara,
    C’è li ripete i giorni del dolore:
    Un pensier mesto della madre cara,
    Un desiderio di pace e d’amore,
    Uno sgomento di lontano esilio,
    Che mi faceva andare in visibilio.

E quando tacque, mi lasciò pensoso
    Di pensieri più forti e più soavi.
    Costor, dicea tra me, Re pauroso
    Degl’italici moti e degli slavi,
    Strappa a’ lor tetti, e qua senza riposo
    Schiavi gli spinge per tenerci schiavi;
    Gli spinge di Croazia e di Boemme,
    Come mandre a svernar nelle Maremme.

A dura vita, a dura disciplina,
    Muti, derisi, solitari stanno,
    Strumenti ciechi d’occhiuta rapina
    Che lor non tocca e che forse non sanno:
    E quest’odio che mai non avvicina
    Il popolo lombardo all’alemanno,
    Giova a chi regna dividendo, e teme
    Popoli avversi affratellati insieme.

Povera gente! lontana da’ suoi,
    In un paese qui che le vuol male,
    Chi sa che in fondo all’anima po’ poi
    Non mandi a quel paese il principale!
    Gioco che l’hanno in tasca come noi. — 
    Qui, se non fuggo, abbraccio un Caporale,
    Colla su’ brava mazza di nocciuolo,
    Duro e piantato lì come un piolo.


----------



## Vera (28 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È certamente un fattore ormonale, ma probabilmente anche una forma di controllo di alcune emozioni.
> Le donne piangono quando sono arrabbiate, dubito che un uomo arrabbiato pianga.
> Ma in altre circostanze la commozione non dovrebbe essere controllata.
> Ad esempio, prendere in braccio il figlio appena nato è un momento che vi ha commosso?


Io ho potuto prenderla in braccio solo dopo 10 giorni. Sono rimasta mezz'ora a guardarla senza battere ciglio. Ho pianto dopo, quando mi hanno detto di metterla giù,  quasi sbattendo i piedi, come una bimba di 2 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2019)

Al punto che mi commuove....
...e sono milanista


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ho potuto prenderla in braccio solo dopo 10 giorni. Sono rimasta mezz'ora a guardarla senza battere ciglio. Ho pianto dopo, quando mi hanno detto di metterla giù,  quasi sbattendo i piedi, come una bimba di 2 anni.


Per mesi non riuscivo a metterla in braccio ad altri... poi sono diventata normale.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi merita? Io ho letto il libro e sono sempre restia, in questo caso, a guardare il film.


Anch'io ho letto il libro ed indubbiamente il film è più all'acqua di rose. Mi ha commosso la sigla finale più che il film in se.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2019)

Si Renato, ops Brunetta, vederlo lì in tutto il suo splendore, a fare una gara, ove lui era l'unico europeo....è stata una fortissima emozione, che anche ora scrivendola, mi fa venire gli occhi lucidi.
Pero son sacrifici, sia suoi che della famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si Renato, ops Brunetta, vederlo lì in tutto il suo splendore, a fare una gara, ove lui era l'unico europeo....è stata una fortissima emozione, che anche ora scrivendola, mi fa venire gli occhi lucidi.
> Pero son sacrifici, sia suoi che della famiglia.


Per me i sacrifici sono altri. 
Brunetta perché non sono bionda. Non sono molto alta, ma non esageriamo.


----------



## Vera (28 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anch'io ho letto il libro ed indubbiamente il film è più all'acqua di rose. Mi ha commosso la sigla finale più che il film in se.


Perché ti ha svegliato?


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del pianto?
> Oggi una mia amica ha detto che un uomo che piange le ammazza gli ormoni.
> Per me non è così.


dipende sempre dal motivo.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché ti ha svegliato?


No perché l'ho vista.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me i sacrifici sono altri.
> Brunetta perché non sono bionda. Non sono molto alta, ma non esageriamo.


I sacrifici sono soggettivi, fortunatamente.


----------

